# Schlauchbootpumpe fürs Auto



## vermesser (3. April 2014)

Moin in die Runde,

hat jemand Erfahrungen oder eine Empfehlung für eine Schlauchbootpumpe, die man im Auto anschließen kann? Wie lange dauert es damit, ein 2,15er Schlauchboot aufzupumpen. 

Hintergrund ist, daß ich ein kleines süßes Schlauchi mein Eigen nenne. Einerseits is das ruck zuck aufgepumpt. Andererseits kommt die Zeit von Mücken und Warm und so...da würde ich den bequemen Weg dem schwitzigen vorziehen.

Also haut mal in die Tasten.


----------



## gründler (3. April 2014)

*AW: Schlauchbootpumpe fürs Auto*

Moin

270er Mission Craft mit dieser hier

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Durchluefter-Membranpumpe-Resun-LP-100-9000L-h-/290976893598

dauert ca. 10-15min mit allen drum und dran etc. Ist ne Gummimembranpumpe (kein Öl etc.) Aquariumbereich halt.

Habe die auch zweckentfremdet aus meinen Aquariumkeller aber funzt gut,man muss bloß dabei stehen bleiben und nicht wegrennen (Schlauchi ohne überdruckventile).

Nachteil ist die Pumpe hat 220V und ich muss nen Wandler mitschleppen von 12V auf 220V (schließe ich am Auto an).

Ach ja die Pumpen gibt es in mehreren größen auch etwas kleinere mit 4000liter usw.

#h


----------



## Gräte (3. April 2014)

*AW: Schlauchbootpumpe fürs Auto*

Hallo,
ich verwende für mein Zeepter 3 m Boot eine 12 Volt Pumpe von
Lidl. Hat,glaube ich, so um die 6-7 Euro gekostet. Das Aufpumpen (und Entleeren!) geht sehr schnell.Ist eigentlich für
Luftmatratzen u.Ä. gedacht.Bringt  nicht ganz den Druck
der für`s Boot vorgeschrieben ist (0,2 bzw.0,5 bar).Deshalb
pumpe ich die Differenz mit Hand nach. Bin mit dieser Lösung ganz zufrieden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Gräte


----------



## marcus7 (3. April 2014)

*AW: Schlauchbootpumpe fürs Auto*

Hallo,

die Fa. Bravo hat für den Bereich brauchbare Pumpen im Sortiment.

Ich habe eine von denen, etwas "günstigeres" Modell für ~90eu.

2,7m Boot ~5min
3,5m Boot~7-8min  

Einstellbarer max. Druck, bei dem sich Pumpe abschaltet.

Ein Freund von mir hat eine bessere Bravo Pumpe für ~130-140eu.

Die pumpt locker doppelt so schnell, auch mit Überdruckabschaltung.

lg


----------



## vermesser (3. April 2014)

*AW: Schlauchbootpumpe fürs Auto*

Also muss man wie meistens für was ordentliches Geld in die Hand nehmen? 

Ich habe die Bravo auch schon gesehen, fand die aber für eine Luftpumpe doch heftig teuer.


----------



## marcus7 (3. April 2014)

*AW: Schlauchbootpumpe fürs Auto*

Ich kann es dir empfehlen.

Hatte zuerst so ein 20 Euro Ding von ebay (Volumenpumpe), wurde hier glaub ich auch schon erwähnt. Das Teil ging gar nicht...Wegwerfartikel.

Danach hatte ich eine 50Eu Pumpe, die ging so. Hat zwar starken Druck aufgebaut, aber das aufpumpen dauerte relativ lange >10min...
Nach 1 oder 2 Jahren ist die dann auch durchgebrannt.

Also sofern du das Ding regelmäßig nutzen willst und dich halbwegs daruf verlassen musst nimm die Bravo.

lg

PS: Hätte ich die 70Eu, die ich mit den beiden Schrottpumpen in den Wind geschossen habe plus die 90Eu für die günstigere Bravo sofort investiert, dann hätte ich jetzt eine richtig gute und starke Bravo für ~140Eu...


...und noch genug Geld für 2 Kästen Bier


----------



## noisewal (4. April 2014)

*AW: Schlauchbootpumpe fürs Auto*

Ich benutze eine Bravo BT12, nach erstem belächeln der Kumpels wurden die Augen immer größer als ich nach 6 Minuten fertig war und sie immernoch am ersten Schlauch hingen


----------



## vermesser (4. April 2014)

*AW: Schlauchbootpumpe fürs Auto*

Diese starken Luftpumpen haben ja alle so Krokodilklemmen. Werden die direkt an die Autobatterie geklemmt, also nicht über Zigarettenanzünder, wie ich eigentlich dachte?


----------



## noisewal (4. April 2014)

*AW: Schlauchbootpumpe fürs Auto*

Ich habe mir ein kleines Akkupack selber gebaut mit einem 7 Ah Bleiakku und einer kleinen Kiste mit Anschlüssen für die Klemmen.

noisewal


----------



## Dorschbremse (4. April 2014)

*AW: Schlauchbootpumpe fürs Auto*



vermesser schrieb:


> Diese starken Luftpumpen haben ja alle so Krokodilklemmen. Werden die direkt an die Autobatterie geklemmt, also nicht über Zigarettenanzünder, wie ich eigentlich dachte?




Nein- für den Zigarettenanzünder wäre die Stromaufnahme zu hoch.


----------



## ulf (6. April 2014)

*AW: Schlauchbootpumpe fürs Auto*



noisewal schrieb:


> Ich habe mir ein kleines Akkupack selber gebaut mit einem 7 Ah Bleiakku und einer kleinen Kiste mit Anschlüssen für die Klemmen.
> 
> noisewal


Hallo

So einen 7Ah-Akku hab ich auch an meiner Bravo. Der paßt ohne weiteres noch in die Tasche der Pumpe mit rein und reicht für ca. 4 mal voll aufpumpen. Das Kabel hab ich gekürzt und über einen Zwischenstecker direkt am Akku angeschlossen. Der Rest vom Kabel hat ein Gegenstück zum Zwischenstecker, sodaß im Notfall doch noch an einer Autobat. angeklemmt werden kann.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## vermesser (8. April 2014)

*AW: Schlauchbootpumpe fürs Auto*

Die Pole der Batterie im Auto sind abgedeckt. Muss ich das jedes Mal runter fummeln oder gibts ne clevere Lösung?

Davon ab...wie sehr geht das auf die Batterie, sprich sind nach ein paar Aufpumpvorgängen Startschwierigkeiten zu erwarten oder ist das kein Problem?


----------



## marcus7 (8. April 2014)

*AW: Schlauchbootpumpe fürs Auto*



vermesser schrieb:


> Die Pole der Batterie im Auto sind abgedeckt. Muss ich das jedes Mal runter fummeln oder gibts ne clevere Lösung?
> 
> Davon ab...wie sehr geht das auf die Batterie, sprich sind nach ein paar Aufpumpvorgängen Startschwierigkeiten zu erwarten oder ist das kein Problem?




Normalerweise ist doch höchstens n Plastikdeckel oder Textilabdeckung drüber? Kurz hochklappen und fertig...falls das bei dir nicht geht ists natürlich doof.

Der Rest kommt ja auch auf den Zustand deiner Batterie an(Alter, Kapazität,...), bei der neueren dürfte es kaum Probleme geben, bei der älteren würde ich sicherheitshalber den Motor beim aufpumpen mitlaufen lassen.

lg


----------



## vermesser (8. April 2014)

*AW: Schlauchbootpumpe fürs Auto*

Ok, danke. Sooooviel wird so eine Pumpe ja nicht ziehen?

Ich habe mir jetzt diese hier bestellt: http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B001CV01FU/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## marcus7 (8. April 2014)

*AW: Schlauchbootpumpe fürs Auto*

Ja top, guter Kompromiss.

Dieselbe habe ich auch.

Steht ja da, 9 A Stromaufnahme. Also eigentlich unkritisch, wenn man die Pumpe nur 10 min benutzt.

Aber bei sehr altersschwachen Autobatterien wäre ich trotzdem vorsichtig.

Viel Spaß damit!

lg


----------



## inselkandidat (8. April 2014)

*AW: Schlauchbootpumpe fürs Auto*

Zur Not frevelhafterweise Auto laufen lassen...Aber bei ner guten Batterie eigentlich nicht notwendig.
 12Vx9A =108 Watt..Das haut schon hin!


----------



## vermesser (8. April 2014)

*AW: Schlauchbootpumpe fürs Auto*

Na denn war das ja eine gute Wahl  . Danke Euch.


----------



## WalKo (8. April 2014)

*AW: Schlauchbootpumpe fürs Auto*

Die Pumpe gibt es in ähnlicher Ausführung schon ewig.
Haben die vor 17 Jahren bei unseren Camping. Motorradtouren bis nach Afrika für unseren fetten Luftmatrazen benutzt. Aber um mein 4,6m Schlauchboot auf zu pumpen braucht die ca. ½ Stunde. 
Habe mir dann die unten gekauft, die ist ca. 2-3.Mal schneller und ist bei Vollumen machen auch viel leiser. War auch nur 35€ teurer.  Nachteil ist halt wesentlich größer und schwerer und denke die zieht zwar mehr strom aber dadurch da die auch viel früher fertig ist braucht die insgesammt auch nicht mehr, vermuttlich sogar weniger.  
http://www.amazon.de/Elektrische-Luftpumpe-BRAVO-BTP12-Manometer/dp/B00CV834BG/ref=sr_1_5?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1396975803&sr=1-5&keywords=bravo+12 

Gruß
Waldemar


----------



## vermesser (10. April 2014)

*AW: Schlauchbootpumpe fürs Auto*

Passt diese Pumpe zu solchen Ventilen: http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...=931&page=2&start=31&ndsp=35&ved=0COIBEK0DMCw ? So eins hab ich ja noch nie gesehen...


----------



## Stxkx1978 (10. April 2014)

*AW: Schlauchbootpumpe fürs Auto*

Du brauchst den passenden Adapter.Die gibt es aber zu kaufen,hatte an meinem Schlauchi damals auch die selben Ventile.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Halkey-Rober...97?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item257e321ef9

Sind/waren bei deinem Boot keine dabei?


Nimm die Bravo bst12,ist die beste Pumpe für Schlauchboote.
Bei meinem 5m Schlauchi hatte ein 9ah Akku aber nicht gereicht.
hatte da so eine Powerpack,mit ner Batterie drin,wo auch Zigarettenanzünder mit drin ist und man auch Starthilfe am Auto geben kann.Hatte dann eine mit 18ah genommen,da hat es auch gelangt um anfangs als ich keine Trailer hatte die Luft auch wieder raus zu saugen.

Ansonsten Auto laufen lassen und Pumpe anschliessen.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Nevisthebrave (10. April 2014)

*AW: Schlauchbootpumpe fürs Auto*

Also ich bleib bei Bravo Fusspumpe. Bin in ca 8 min durch. Beim Zeepter Big Catch. Da is mir der ganze Elektronikkram zu viel Aufwand. Und was macht ihr wenn das Auto weiter weg stehen muss, weil die Einsetzstelle nicht anfahrbar ist? LG Marcel


----------



## vermesser (10. April 2014)

*AW: Schlauchbootpumpe fürs Auto*

Danke. Das hilft weiter.

Das Boot ist gebraucht. Da war nix bei. Es geht aber auch ohne. Muss man halt festhalten. Hab ich vorhin probiert.


----------



## vermesser (11. April 2014)

*AW: Schlauchbootpumpe fürs Auto*

Ich habe jetzt die Bravo 12 und bin ziemlich begeistert. Die pumpt wirklich sauschnell und straff. Da gibts überhaupt nix zu meckern. Der Anschluß an die Batterie geht problemlos. Lediglich die Anschlußkabel oder/ und der Schlauch könnten etwas länger sein. Aber sonst tip top das Ding...

Den Adapter werd ich mir noch holen, damit man den Schlauch nicht immer rauf pressen muss.


----------

